# Vin Diesel gibt Vollgas in Fast & Furious 6 und 7



## beachkini (24 Dez. 2011)

​

Teil fünf der Reihe um die Hotwheeler war nicht nur einer der kommerziell erfolgreichsten, sondern lieferte darüber hinaus auch ein ordentliches Storygerüst jenseits von hochgeschwinden Asphalt-Stunts. Damit gelang es viele Actionfreunde zu überzeugen, die nicht primär auf getunte Plastikboliden stehen. Mit dieser breiten Basis an Zuspruch im Rücken, konnte entspannt über die nächsten Episoden von Fast and Furious nachgedacht werden.
Lange dauerte es nicht, bis die ersten Gerüchte um weitere Sequels laut wurden. *Jungst bestätigt nun Vin Diesel höchstpersönlich, dass es noch zwei Filme geben wird, in denen auch Dwayne Johnson mit von der Partie sein wird und Justin Lin die Regie übernimmt.* Ob danach endgültig Schluss ist, bleibt derzeit reine Spekulation. Ein paar Teile fehlen der Saga um die PS-Boliden allerdings noch, um beispielsweise Police Academy zu überholen.
(moviemaze)


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Dez. 2011)

Vin Diesel und The Rock sind wirklich geile Actionstars!


----------



## Q (27 Dez. 2011)

gegen The Rock sieht Vin richtig schmächtig aus  :thx:


----------



## Ch_SAs (27 Dez. 2011)

Q schrieb:


> gegen The Rock sieht Vin richtig schmächtig aus  :thx:



... er pusht die Serie weiter nach vorne, weiter so :thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## FlerIstBoss (7 Aug. 2012)

Als Ich FnF 5 gesehen hab, war ich auch vollkommen geflasht...hat mich aber nicht sonderlich verwundert denn alle Teile waren ausnahmslos geile Filme. Das ein sechster Teil kommen sollte war aber auch schon vor Premiere des Films bekannt weil Vin Diesel das schon angedeutet bzw bestätigt hat. Wie man auch am Ende von Teil 5 sieht kommt im nächsten Teil Deutschland ins Spiel. Das jetzt aber noch ein siebter Teil mit Aussicht auf noch mehr kommen soll, finde ich absolut genial. Dann auch noch mit Vin Diesel und Rock - Kracher!


----------



## gordon01 (1 Okt. 2012)

ist irgendetwas bekannt wann die anlaufen sollen? ich finde die serie bis auf den asiatischen ausreisser (falscher hauptdarsteller) auch klasse


----------



## akber22 (2 Okt. 2012)

sie sollten nicht all zu viele teile machen... ich meine SAW war auch nur 1-2 und 7 gut


----------



## 123X (2 Okt. 2012)

Ehrlich. Wie viele Teile sollen das noch werden? Ich glaub ich muss aufholen. Kenne glaube ich nur die ersten drei oder so..


----------



## glotzkowski (2 Okt. 2012)

thx thx thx thx


----------



## tomte123 (2 Okt. 2012)

Es muss wieder werden wie Teil 1 oder 2, alles andere war schon kein F&F mehr. Oder zumindest ein Mix. Teil 5 hatte mit dem ursprünglichen F&F schon nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## rovogoth (4 Okt. 2012)

ja das stimmt die Action ist zwar klasse aber mit getunten Autos und illegalen rennen hat das leider nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## email11 (4 Okt. 2012)

hat der net mal behauptet, dass er keien fortsetzungen dreht?


----------



## Alea (5 Okt. 2012)

ich glaube dieses hat er wegen einer xXx Fortsetzung gesagt ... oder jedenfalls lief das so durch die Medien. Ich finde es reicht langsam mit Fast & Furious


----------



## JKofSpades (15 Dez. 2012)

I heard that Vin Deisel was going to be killed in this one...I pray that it isnt true...that would not be good!!


----------

